# So What's The Deal With Arby's?...



## MattB (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a search for Arby's related threads and found a few, but decided to start a new one than bump an old one up.

So what's the deal with Arby's?

We just got our first Arby's near where I live and, literally, there's been constant lineups inside and at the drive-thru. I was willing to chalk it up to novelty factor, but it's been a few weeks now... 

I finally went there last night, for the first time in my life. It was okay, but it's one of the first fast food places I've been to that I felt I could probably recreate the sandwich perfectly at home. I'm afraid I'm developing a Seinfeld-ian obsession with the place. I _*must*_ know why it's sooooo busy, but I'm not particularly sold on eating there again yet.

So, Arby's fans- enlighten me! What is it about the place that you like? The menu just looks to me like the same sandwich 10 times over with slight variations. Is there a be-all/end-all item to order? The curly fries were pretty good...

help.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 12, 2010)

I like Arby's.... but it's not a must have for me. When I do go, I generally always get the same thing. French Dip Sub ( Roast Beef, Swiss Cheese on a roasted Ciabatta roll. Served with warm Au Jus) with Potato Cakes and a Jamocha shake. :eat2:


----------



## MattB (Mar 12, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> I like Arby's.... but it's not a must have for me. When I do go, I generally always get the same thing. French Dip Sub ( Roast Beef, Swiss Cheese on a roasted Ciabatta roll. Served with warm Au Jus) with Potato Cakes and a Jamocha shake. :eat2:



I didn't notice that sandwich on the menu, but admittedly we did drive-thru and panicked when it was our turn. Then at the window they asked us what sauces we wanted and panicked again, as if we didn't know what 'sauce' was. The poor girl working at the window had to explain each one. Next time we're going in and observing the habits of others first...


----------



## toni (Mar 12, 2010)

THE CURLEY FRIES :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2010)

Haven't been to an Arby's in many years - we don't have them around here. But I remember really liking the horsey (horseradish) sauce. Do they still have that?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 12, 2010)

If you do go back, make sure you ask for lots of horsey sauce (yes they definitely still have it) so that you can take the extra home with you. It is something to keep in the fridge and whenever you want a nice zing on your food, you will have it. Or you can tone it down and add it to mayo and/or ketchup.

Their food is pretty good but not cheap. Look for coupons or specials. A lot of times they have a special 5 for $5 roast beef sandwiches, that is a good deal, but boring, so they get you with side orders.

But the roast beef is good with horsey sauce, so check that out.

The au jous sandwich is good and they have good sides and shakes. I usually get the roastbeef and cheddar on an onion roll with potato kickers or mozzarella sticks.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 12, 2010)

I confess it has been years since I ate anything from there...but that ' roast beast ' of theirs was like eating thinly sliced salted rubber. If they have improved, or have added better things, then...bon appetite! lol


----------



## JeanC (Mar 12, 2010)

It's been a few years since we ate at Arby's. I used to love it, the roast beef was tasty, the buns fresh and the Arby's sauce nice and tangy. Don't know about elsewhere, but the quality and flavor of the roast beef at ours took a nosedive and we eventually stopped going. We pick up a tastier sliced roast beef at the Winco deli (albeit it is more expensive, but way better then what Arby's has now) and make our own sandwiches at home.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not really an Arby's fan. It's alright, but it's nothing to write home about. It's pretty expensive for what it is too.


----------



## Captain Save (Mar 12, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I confess it has been years since I ate anything from there...but that ' roast beast ' of theirs was like eating thinly sliced salted rubber. If they have improved, or have added better things, then...bon appetite! lol



I could never quite figure out how to convey my dislike of Arby's until I saw this. Other than maybe the Jamocha shake, there is absolutely nothing on the menu with which I would be bothered.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Arby's is like White Castle, you have to grow up eating it. I like their Beef & Cheddar, and the potato cakes. The PC's are the best, they look a bit like hash browns, but the taste is way different. Peppery and delicious. I am not a fan of Horsey Sauce, but I really like Arby Sauce, the tangy, delicious BBQ sauce. I always ask for a handful of packets, I love it on all sorts of sandwiches. But, to be honest, Arby's isn't my fave fast food joint. I would pick the Porcelain Palace* any day over Arby's.








*White Castle


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't mind Arby's, but I refuse to eat the roast beef.

The Ruben is decent for fast food. The chopped salads are fine. The potato cakes are good, and I love the mozzarella sticks when they are fresh. 

Otherwise, the place is pretty gross. Worse is their sister store Sabarros. Some of the most depressing Italian food this side of a spoiled can of Chef Boyardee


----------



## MattB (Mar 13, 2010)

Everyone has interesting takes on it. Thanks!

I still don't 100% know why it's so busy, but I'm starting to lean towards novelty factor. Strange, since I don't exactly live in a small town. The place I grew up in was small and ANYTHING new created a stir among the locals...

I'm going to hit the Arby's again at some point, and I will follow a few of the suggestions here.

BTW- We don't have a single White Castle here, that's another place I've never tried and I'm immensely curious. The U.S. rocks for chain restaurants! IHOP is another place I'd like to try, but the closest one to me here in Canada is in Niagara Falls...


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the market fresh sandwiches (mmmm turkey, bacon, and ranch!!) and I used to get the homestyle fries...but they don't make them anymore


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 13, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Haven't been to an Arby's in many years - we don't have them around here. But I remember really liking the horsey (horseradish) sauce. Do they still have that?



Yes they still have the horsey sauce. I get Arby's about twice a month, my dog Spanky loves it! When she refuses to eat I buy her an Arby's. (She has to have pills twice a day to keep her alive so I must find something to hide pills in.)

While Spanky prefers the plain roasted beef, I get "a number 3 with cheddar and NO red sauce". Which is a large roasted beef on a plain sesame seed roll with cheddar cheese sauce. I add a packet of horsey sauce to this and make a big mess eating it


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2010)

My palate is simple, so I enjoy the plain roast beef sandwiches ... the buns are nice and soft, the beef isn't fatty (it doesn't really taste beefy, either, but then I'm not a big beef eater, so to speak), and I can share the beef, which they always pile on, with my dog. I like the horsey sauce, though I wish it were hotter and not so fatty.

I'm not crazy about the sides or other sandwiches; I've tried a few, but have always preferred just the ... plain roast beef sandwich.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 13, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> I get "a number 3 with cheddar and NO red sauce". Which is a large roasted beef on a plain sesame seed roll with cheddar cheese sauce.



Exactly this. 

Arby's is pretty much the only fast food place i'll go to. That, or the Wendy's my sister works at, just because I know it's sanitary


----------



## Tooz (Mar 13, 2010)

Even though I don't like Arby's much, this thread is making me want to go.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the chicken strips and curly fries, but I'm picky and hate roast beef and other things that resemble cold cuts lol.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 13, 2010)

The Arby's near my house burned to the ground last year. But before that, I used to go there all the time. I guess because before we moved here I never lived anywhere near an Arby's so it was something I only ever got on the rare occasions I was near an Arby's.

I can't even really remember what my favorite thing was, aside from the fact that I totally love the Arby's Sauce and would always ask for extra for my fries. Oh yeah I loved the roast beef sandwich that they serve with lettuce, tomato, etc... like a burger. That was my favorite.

Tracy


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 13, 2010)

MattB said:


> BTW- We don't have a single White Castle here, that's another place I've never tried and I'm immensely curious. The U.S. rocks for chain restaurants! IHOP is another place I'd like to try, but the closest one to me here in Canada is in Niagara Falls...



IHOP is no big deal. Just a pancake restaurant, any breakfast place will substitute. It's kind of a Denny's without the Grand Slam hype


----------



## MattB (Mar 14, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> IHOP is no big deal. Just a pancake restaurant, any breakfast place will substitute. It's kind of a Denny's without the Grand Slam hype



They make the commercials look good though...same with Sonic, which we also don't have...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 14, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> IHOP is no big deal. Just a pancake restaurant, any breakfast place will substitute. It's kind of a Denny's without the Grand Slam hype



This is pretty much true ... EXCEPT ... they DO make a whole grain pancake with nuts (pecans, I think) that is totally delicious. I do not know if it is available in Chicago, but if it is -- don't write off IHOP until you've tried it!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 15, 2010)

MattB said:


> They make the commercials look good though...same with Sonic, which we also don't have...



SONIC!

What a huge disappointment! They just entered our area! There was an absolute frenzy for a few weeks until the general populace discovered that aside from the drinks that the food was disgusting. Their onion rings have an unholy sweetness; the burgers barely register as food.

As an aside...

For you folks south of the Dakotas...

How is Famous Dave's working for you?


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> SONIC!
> 
> What a huge disappointment! They just entered our area! There was an absolute frenzy for a few weeks until the general populace discovered that aside from the drinks that the food was disgusting. Their onion rings have an unholy sweetness; the burgers barely register as food.
> 
> ...



That's devastating about Sonic, but I probably shouldn't be surprised that the food doesn't actually match the commercials. Take Burger King for example, has anyone ever seen a real-life Whopper actually look like a TV Whopper? Exactly...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Arby's Fresh Market sandwiches are about the only "fast food" my husband will eat, so when we travel we pretty much always end up at one. There's nothing there I can get excited about. They had a sandwich a few years ago that I loved, but it is no longer on the menu. It was roast beef with peppered bacon, nacho cheese sauce, a slice of cheddar, and Swiss? Seems like it was called a Triple Something.. three cheeses all on an onion roll. God it was good.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 15, 2010)

" There was an absolute frenzy for a few weeks until the general populace discovered that aside from the drinks that the food was disgusting. "

We've had Sonic where I live for all my life. And it has always been pretty much a drinks and desserts only kinda place for us. It seems like almost every single food item I have had from there tastes like stale grease. However... I like their BLT sandwiches, especially for breakfast. They're not on the menu but they do make them if you ask for them (along with grilled cheese sandwiches). My favorite "on the road" breakfast is a BLT with a slice of cheese, mustard no mayo, and a route 44 unsweetened iced tea with cranberry juice add-in. Oh yeah... and most of the Sonics have restrooms and you can just pull up, run in, and leave without feeling guilty for using the facilities without ordering anything, ROFLMAO! Which is a good thing to know considering how many hours I am on the road with my husband on a weekly basis. But it's all good anyway, I more than make up for it with the number of drinks and bags of ice I buy there. At any given time there is a bag of Sonic ice in my freezer. I call it "the good ice". 

Tracy


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Mar 15, 2010)

Matt.............

Arby's in Ottawa? Hum..... I've been curious for years about it because of the commercials on tv.

Could you tell me where it is exactly? I think I have a taste test to do!!!! 
Is it worth crossing 'the bridge'? Hahahahaa! 

I'm too curious now!


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> Matt.............
> 
> Arby's in Ottawa? Hum..... I've been curious for years about it because of the commercials on tv.
> 
> ...



It's on Hazeldean Rd. in Kanata but the jury is still out as to whether it's worth it, let alone 'crossing the bridge'...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 15, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> SONIC!
> 
> What a huge disappointment! They just entered our area! There was an absolute frenzy for a few weeks until the general populace discovered that aside from the drinks that the food was disgusting. Their onion rings have an unholy sweetness; the burgers barely register as food.



THIS. Seconded!! The only thing I like from Sonic are the drinks.


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

Arby's...Sonic...IHOP...

My dreams of the American fast-food utopia are all becoming unravelled with each post. :doh: What of Fuddruckers??? *WHAT* *OF* *FUDDRUCKERS!!!*


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have to reply here - American fast food is never haute cuisine. But it is amazing for what it delivers in such a short time. The best of the fast foods? 

Wendy's deserves consideration for its versatility. The bacon blue burgers are reliably good. The fact that you can "cut the grease" with an order of mandarin oranges instead of fries is great. 

Sonic? Yes, I have posted before my opinions of Sonic. The drink options are incredible. The deserts are good, and far ahead of other fast food deserts. I love the tater tots. The burgers are greasy but okay. The chili dogs are okay. Overall I rate Sonic a B-. This would improve if I had one main dish that I considered exemplary. 

In n Out Burger gets high marks for the burgers . They are hard to beat. Exactly what you order and made well. Too bad there are no In 'n Out outlets in the northeast. 

Same deal with Culver's Butter Burgers. Absolutely fabulous but nothing east of Ohio. I envy my son in Michigan.

Local (Connecticut only) but Duchess deserves high praise, great Big D burgers, I love the dogs with works and extra bacon (it is like taking three strips of bacon, crumbling them up and putting those delicious bacon bits in a hot dog bun and topping it with a hot dog and the works. It's great!)

McDonald's and Burger King are boring, but there are lots of great purveyors of quick fried American cuisine. Have fun searching for the best!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, I'll play. Here's my list of favorites:

1. Taco Bell's Meximelt, steak quesadilla, and Taco Supreme with hot sauce

2. Jack-In-the-Box tacos w/hot sauce, egg rolls w/sweet and sour sauce, potato wedges with sour cream and ketchup

3. Popeye's spicy chicken and biscuits

4. White Castle's steam fried cheeseburgers (w/ketchup), onion rings, mozzarella sticks 

5. Chik-Fil-A's original fried chicken sandwich with pickles and mayo

6. Sonic's onion rings - love the sweetness!


I'm lucky none of these places are located near me. Taco Bell's about 10 miles away, but my cravings for it are rarely strong enough to get me to make the trip. Jack-in-the-Box *sigh* does not exist on this side of the Mississippi it seems (or at least nowhere near me).


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 17, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I am not really an Arby's fan. It's alright, but it's nothing to write home about. It's pretty expensive for what it is too.



THEY HAVE A NEW DOLLAR MENU!

The boy and I can eat there and be full for under $10!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 17, 2010)

i frigging love arby's. their bacon and bleu roast burger thing...SO GOOD. i love food, and i love it all...fine dining and arby's, my palate loves it all. 

gah, i wish i had many monies, and a car to get there, i'd kill an arby's menu right now, yum!


----------



## Weeze (Mar 21, 2010)

Just saw this and i'm going to have to second the roastburger love. I liked the regular roast beef sandwiches... but i seriously hadn't thought of regular cheese and tomatoes tasting soooo good on it (i hate lettuce on sandwiches. i don't know why. i eat salad, so you'd think... oh well.)


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been to Arby's several times, and have never ordered a roast beef sandwich. It's all about the sides and sauces. I like to mix the horseradish and honey mustard sauces together and just get an order of curly fries and a shake... oh man that sounds so good right now!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> Yes they still have the horsey sauce. I get Arby's about twice a month, my dog Spanky loves it! When she refuses to eat I buy her an Arby's. (She has to have pills twice a day to keep her alive so I must find something to hide pills in.)
> 
> While Spanky prefers the plain roasted beef, I get "a number 3 with cheddar and NO red sauce". Which is a large roasted beef on a plain sesame seed roll with cheddar cheese sauce. I add a packet of horsey sauce to this and make a big mess eating it



ZOMG! You have a dog named Spanky? WOW. 

Funny enough. I have a goldfish named, oddly enough, Idahocynth! Loves Arbys too. Well, Arby's fish food. Hard to find. Especially can't get it at the drive thru.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, this is a tangent...

Hardee's is the Rodney Dangerfield of fast food - They can't get no respect.

Hardee's was the shit in the late 1970's and, for whatever reason, became a complete non-contender by the late 80's. 

Somewhere in the the 2K's they reinvented themselves. They ditched the fried chicken and focused on making great fast food burgers. The new strategy...

1. Angus Beef.
2. Restaurant portions. 2/3 to 1/3 pound burgers.
3. Fuck healthy.

I don't recommend that you eat this often, but...

A 1/2 pound Portabello mushroom Swiss, substitute beer batter onion rings. w/ a deep fried (not baked mf!) 2-fer apple pie is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 22, 2010)

only thing i like from arby's is the curly fries.



p.s. 
fudruckers is awesome (haven't been there in years but last time i was they had good burgers and steak fries)


----------



## Ash (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Arby's. I'll basically happily eat anything on the menu. A super with curly fries and mozzarella sticks? And the turnovers? Yes please!


----------



## Laura2008 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love Arby's jalapeno poppers with the broncoberry sauce. Their turkey, ranch, and bacon Marketfresh sandwich is awesome too:eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 23, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> I love Arby's jalapeno poppers with the broncoberry sauce.



I forgot about those. When they're fresh... Yum!


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 23, 2010)

Living in the south, we have hoardes of BBQ places some good some so-so, but the 1st time I ate at a Famous Dave's I was hooked..we usually get the Feast for Two and always take stuff home..and their bread pudding (which I normally hate) is OMG to die for.

Arby's has changed alot in the last 2 decades..and now the only things I really like are the potato cakes, RB with horsey sauce and the jalepeno poppers with Bronco Berry Sauce. The popers have cream cheese vs cheddar and the sauce is neither bronco nor berry but it has a sweetish taste that really does the popper justice.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2010)

MLadyJ said:


> ... The poppers have cream cheese vs cheddar....



woooo! Hard to find and I love them with cream cheese. Too bad we don't have Arby's around here


----------



## MattB (Mar 25, 2010)

Just an update...I did go back, and I actually found it better than the first time. I think the curly fries are what sells the place, but I did find it pricey for fast food...

Three Mozzarella Sticks out of Five!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, I surrender. I looked online and there is an Arby's just 6 miles from me. Who knew??

How are the gyros? And the southwest eggrolls?


----------



## Captain Save (Mar 25, 2010)

On the southwest eggrolls, I can't comment. On the gyros, though...

I can honestly say they are _nothing_ like those I have come to expect from any other establishment that offers them, whether it's from a roadside vendor in Crete, in an authentic stateside Greek restaurant, or a 24hr coney island in the hood replete with bulletproof glass and turnstyle. Imagine boiled bacon with no sodium whatsoever, and you have an idea of how bland I found the Arby's version.

I won't be repeating _that _mistake ever again...


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never been to Arby's before. For some reason, growing up, my folks never brought me there. I always thought it was because the food might be awful.


----------



## ohiofa (Apr 13, 2010)

I LOVE ARBY'S!! Before I switched jobs I used to stop in at the same store every Tuesday. I got the same thing all the time so when I pulled into the lot, they'd have it ready for me. Even if there was a line! They were the best, I miss them.


----------



## CrankySpice (May 11, 2010)

So, hit Arby's today and saw something I'd never seen before:
View attachment potbites.JPG

So, of course, I had to try them and boy, talk about yummy. Kinda like...mashed potatoes with cheddar and bacon, rolled in potato flakes and chives, and deep fried. Yes, totally delish. Two greasy thumbs up!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 11, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> So, hit Arby's today and saw something I'd never seen before:
> View attachment 79728
> 
> So, of course, I had to try them and boy, talk about yummy. Kinda like...mashed potatoes with cheddar and bacon, rolled in potato flakes and chives, and deep fried. Yes, totally delish. Two greasy thumbs up!



These came out about two years ago I think. They are very delish. I agree, two greasy thumbs UP!!


----------



## Weeze (May 13, 2010)

loaded potato bites make my fast food dining experience complete. :wubu:


----------



## kristineirl (May 13, 2010)

now i have two reasons to step into an arby's for the first time. 

on an unrelated note: what in the universe is a jamocha shake?


----------



## Laura2008 (May 13, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> now i have two reasons to step into an arby's for the first time.
> 
> on an unrelated note: what in the universe is a jamocha shake?



Total awesomeness. It's a vanilla shake and they mix in a coffee-chocolate sauce flavoring.


----------



## MattB (May 14, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> Total awesomeness. It's a vanilla shake and they mix in a coffee-chocolate sauce flavoring.



Still haven't tried this although it's been suggested a few times before. Does it have a caffeine kick to it? That would seal the deal for me...


----------



## Laura2008 (May 14, 2010)

MattB said:


> Still haven't tried this although it's been suggested a few times before. Does it have a caffeine kick to it? That would seal the deal for me...



I think you're more likely to get a buzz from the sugar then the caffeine.


----------



## MattB (May 14, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> I think you're more likely to get a buzz from the sugar then the caffeine.



That's a given! I was wondering if it would be on par with an "Iced Capp" drink from Tim Horton's- my ultimate sugar/caffeine source for long roadtrips. Great for nighttime driving! (Just need something new...)


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

MattB said:


> That's a given! I was wondering if it would be on par with an "Iced Capp" drink from Tim Horton's- my ultimate sugar/caffeine source for long roadtrips. Great for nighttime driving! (Just need something new...)



I LOVE TIM HORTON-Wish they had them down my way


----------



## Laura2008 (May 14, 2010)

MattB said:


> That's a given! I was wondering if it would be on par with an "Iced Capp" drink from Tim Horton's- my ultimate sugar/caffeine source for long roadtrips. Great for nighttime driving! (Just need something new...)



I'm ashamed to say I've never really been to Tim Horton's. There's like 10 within 5 minutes of my house too.:doh: I've heard their iced drinks are awesome.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 15, 2010)

I almost never go to Arby's except for one thing: random, bi-monthly Beef & Cheddar cravings. :O~~~


----------



## Lovelyone (May 17, 2010)

I love the market fresh sandwiches from Arby's. I also love the potato cakes, the cherry turnovers, and jamocha shakes.


----------

